# Audiomatica Clio CLIOwin 6.55 Lite for sale



## UreiCollector (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all. I have a Clio acoustic measurement system for sale on EBay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110558775644 wanted to put it out there, in case anyone is looking for one. I'm trying to pull together the funds to buy the newer system. Thanks all!


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

This should probably go in the classifieds don't you think?


----------



## UreiCollector (Oct 29, 2009)

That would have made more sense. Damage is done...


----------



## powertop (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Urei,
i am interested in your Clio win 6.5lite hardware system from Audiomatica....
Have you on sale it,jet???...
How much cost it????
Thanks
Simone.


----------

